# screen shot



## frodo (Jan 7, 2015)

how do you do a screen shot'

on my start page,  i have a weather app.  i want to copy to this or other 

i know how to copy paste.  you cant on the start page with the mouse

hp/pavilion  windows 8.1  desk top


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hit PrtScn key on your keyboard and then go to some application and do a paste.

 Also check in your start menu and see if you have an application called &#8220;snipping tool&#8221;. The newer windows come with that tool. If you do it with the prtscn key you have to paste it in paint of similar and then cut out what you want.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 7, 2015)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8


----------



## havasu (Jan 7, 2015)

As above, I hit the PrtSc button, go to "paint" and paste the image.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8


   Thanks for refreshing me on the prtscn key I almost forgot that Alt PrtScn will just capture the active window. I have mostly been using the snipping tool from windows 7 on.


----------



## frodo (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks, trying to figure this out.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 7, 2015)

isn't Cntrl + Prt Scr ? then paste into MS-Paint ?

Well I'll be dipped, learn something new everyday.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 7, 2015)

prt scrn = capture whole screen
ALT+ PRT SCRN = capture active/open window.
CTRL + V = Paste


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a cute little free screen capture program: http://www.techsmith.com/download/jing/


----------



## frodo (Jan 9, 2015)

Speedbump said:


> Here's a cute little free screen capture program: http://www.techsmith.com/download/jing/





i down loaded it,  thanks


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 10, 2015)

It's pretty handy and I use it a lot.  Once you get used to their symbols; it's a piece of cake.  And you can add arrows, text boxes and other cool things.


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

........................................................................


----------

